# HELP: rehab or detox ctr needed



## veggieguy12 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I need to locate a rehab/detox place that will allow a patient without insurance and not charge $500/day.
It really doesn't matter where it is located, only that it will accept people with limited funds & no insurance, and not leave them with university-tuition debt levels; a place exclusive to women would be nice, but isn't necessary. A religious place is not preferred, but is very welcome.

So far, in my (and her) current area, I've found only places that will do very brief detox periods, or 30-to-90 day programs for $7,000 and up.
A plane ticket and taxi ride to a rehab ANYWHERE which will take a patient who has no insurance and nearly no money is much cheaper and more affordable than the places I have located thus far.
This is really an alcoholism problem, which stems from a chronic depression. So, heroin detox or treatment for methamphetamine use is not really appropriate, but an alcohol-abuse or mental-health facility would be right on target.

ALL suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Ouija (Mar 6, 2011)

take her to any hospital if she needs immediate assistance. you might get a bill but theyre obligated to help if it becomes emergency-like of a situation. otherwise do a search for state funded clinics... i imagine the service may be slower but they may be able to recommend her somewhere or put her with a counselor on the states dime.


----------



## Dmac (Mar 7, 2011)

the salvation army here in omaha will take people for free. but you have to work for them while you are staying there. but you get fed and get vouchers to get stuff from their store. you might try checking them out in your area, i am pretty sure that they vary from state to state.


----------

